# Virtual Mailbox for Canada



## clintonskakun (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new to these forums.

I need some info on finding a service to forward my Candian mail to. I've seen a few services that scan your mail but they're in the US.

My questions are: Is there a service any of you know of in Canada that will scan my mail so I can view it online? I assume having it sent to an address in Mexico can take a long time and often times mail gets lost on the way.

I really need a mailing service because lots of my mail is still going to old adresses and I need control over that.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

epost.ca for most things, so you can have paperless bills. In addition, there are/were places in Canada where you can get a P.O. Box where they will send your mail to you from your P.O. Box to another address.


----------



## clintonskakun (Oct 17, 2012)

Belizegirl said:


> epost.ca for most things, so you can have paperless bills. In addition, there are/were places in Canada where you can get a P.O. Box where they will send your mail to you from your P.O. Box to another address.


Thanks for the reply. 

epost looks good and it's a Canada Post product. From the look of things I can't rent mailboxes from them. So it looks like I have to find an additional service to take care of that. I've sent an email to a Calgary service asking them about this.


----------

